# Seven Billion people on this planet...



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

... and this one is my favorite!

My woman, Kat. She is smoking a Gurka Double Maduro out on the deck over the river at work.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ain't it nice when it works out like that?


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh yes, now that's the way life should be! :thumb:


----------

